# Online Fussball Manager Spielplan, Aufstellung



## momoxp (13. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute...
Ich bin gerade dabei einen Online Fußball Manager zu coden.
Hier ein paar wichtige Infos:
Daten werden in MySQL gespeichert.
Tabellen: Länder, Ligen, Teams, Spieler von den Teams,
Also bei teams ist ne spalte einmal dafür, in welcher liga das team spielt und in welchem Land.
Und bei den Spielern ist ne Spalte in welchem Verein sie spielen 
Aber ich habe auch schon ein paar Probleme:
1. Wie generiere ich die Spielpläne? Also so dass ich automatisch eine liste bekomme in dem jeweils jedes Team einmal spielt + Rückrunde...
Die Berechnung etc möchte ich dann selbst machen.. aber an diese liste zu kommen ist mein problem...

2. Aufstellung?
Ich habe per select  alle spieler von einem verein vor mir... wie kann ich per checkbox leicht und ohne zu viel code speichern, bei welchem spieler welche Checkbox aktiviert ist?
Also ich habe bei den Spielern eine Spalte namens "aufgestellt" angelegt.. und da soll nun per checkbox 1 oder 0 rein..

Hoffe mal ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt 
Danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Kerwin (14. Januar 2005)

zu 2tens.
Das Script ist ungetestet und nur auf die schnelle geschrieben, aber im groben sollte dir das einen Denkanstoss geben.


```
// formular.html
<form ...>
  <INPUT type="checkbox" name="aufstellung[1]" value="spielerID">
  <submit>
</form>

// script.php
foreach($aufstellung as $key => $value){
  echo 'Der Spieler mit der ID '.$value.' ist aufgestellt';
}
```


----------



## momoxp (14. Januar 2005)

Werd das heute abend mal ausprobieren.. heute find ich wohl keine zeit mehr dafür.
Aber stat echo 'Der Spieler mit der ID '.$value.' ist aufgestellt'; müsste ich dann halt mysql update machen, oder? 
Danke


----------



## Kerwin (14. Januar 2005)

momoxp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Werd das heute abend mal ausprobieren.. heute find ich wohl keine zeit mehr dafür.
> Aber stat echo 'Der Spieler mit der ID '.$value.' ist aufgestellt'; müsste ich dann halt mysql update machen, oder?
> Danke



Jup, das musst du dann machen, war halt nur eine Ausgabe um anzuzeigen welchen Spieler es betrifft.


----------



## momoxp (14. Januar 2005)

Kerwin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu 2tens.
> Das Script ist ungetestet und nur auf die schnelle geschrieben, aber im groben sollte dir das einen Denkanstoss geben.
> 
> 
> ...


Der speichert mir irgendwie immer "array" in die Datenbank 
name="aufstellung[1]" <-- muss da auch nicht für jeden spieler ein anderes array festgelegt werden? (2,3,4,5)...
ich möchte dass er wenn beim spieler die checkbox aktiviert ist eine 1 gespeichert wird.. und wenn sie nicht aktiviert ist eine 0


```
<input name=aufstellung[1] type=checkbox value=".$row['id'].">
```
Das ist die checkbox.. die ich nun beim mysql select while eingefügt habe.

```
foreach($aufstellung as $key => $value){ 
mysql_query("UPDATE $myosspieler SET aufgestellt='$aufstellung' WHERE id = '$value' ", $conn) or die (mysql_error());
}
```
Das ist der Teil der das alles speichern soll

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen  ;-)


----------



## momoxp (16. Januar 2005)

Danke.. das mit der Aufstellung funktioniert jetzt.. aber der Spielplan nicht 

Aber ich möchte die Frage etwas vereinfachen.
Also ich habe 18 zahlen (1-18).
Wie bekomme ich jetzt alle verschiedenen 2er kombinationen durch ein script herraus?
Die Zahlen dürfen jedoch nie sich selber gegenüber stehen.

z.B.
1-2
1-3
3-18
4-17
18-2
etc...
Außerdem sollen sich 2 zahlen nur einmal gegenüberstehen.
Die Zahlen (IDs) werden dann von einer Datenbank genommen.

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## momoxp (25. Januar 2005)

´vergessen:
Diese Zahlen werden dann auf verschiedene Spieltage eingeteilt
Aber das íst erstmal uninteressant


----------

